# sean burns



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

is mad​


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow that is some interesting riding. Is it easier to tuck the bars into your body when you do a no hander like he did?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

So sick.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

deskinsd87 said:


> Wow that is some interesting riding. Is it easier to tuck the bars into your body when you do a no hander like he did?


It is for sure, if your seat is well below your knees.Otherwise, you can pinch the seat with your legs, and it's probably about the same difficulty.


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

just watched that with my almost 3 year old daughter... "he fell off! again, he fell off! again, he fell off!"
don't know if it's good or bad... but she watches this stuff with me, and is super entertained when they bail. Fit Life has a ~5 minute intro of nothing but bails... i cringe in pain, she laughs. at least when i bail in real life in front of her, she doesn't laugh... (she does point and say "you fell off", though) 

that dude is sick. i couldn't imagine drops like that. my knees are trash from years of motocross... that dude is gonna be using a walker when he's 40 (and still probably able to out ride me)


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> It is for sure, if your seat is well below your knees.Otherwise, you can pinch the seat with your legs, and it's probably about the same difficulty.


ah I never thought about the seat being too low to pinch with your knees. The seat on my mountain bike is right at my knees so I never paid attention.


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

damn. that's some insane riding.


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

what did he break at 2:40?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

that dude is crazy to a deadly extent.. ****ing awesome riding... Did some stuff I doubt people would even do on full suspension bikes... awesome.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Sick riding. But how long before he smacks his head on the ground. I just don't get the no helmet thing. I guess its because these guys are so young and think "it" will never happen to them.


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

^ i've been wondering that, too... the huge drops they're taking, concrete edges everywhere... skulls are sorta important, and not all _that_ durable.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I give him a ton of credit for what he does. However, I do not like the way bmx is going. Way too much emphasis on street and not enough of the original roots... dirt, vert and flat. I saw bmx go into the toilet after the first street "movement" and I don't want to see it go there again. 

Street is cool, (and I ride street a bit), but for bmx to really survive and thrive, it shouldn't be the backbone of bmx. 

*waiting for the 12 year olds who don't know d!ck about bmx to start flaming*


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I'm glad he throws himself off stupidly high stuff and lands it for the sake of avoiding injury... I predominatly ride street and will never throw myself of that kind of stuff, it's not worth your life or not being able to ever ride again. I guess it just depends on what is important in your life... He has skill to land some of the stuff he actually rolls out of, but it's not what makes a good rider great.


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the whole street riding thing. I don't have to have a vert ramp or build huge dirt jumps to ride my STP. I will jump dirt although I suck at it and I want to try riding at a skate park but they are kinda far away from me. The big tricks and wow factor is all in vert and dirt as far as I am concerned, it isn't really possible to throw a triple tail whip in a true street setting.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Now Joel, you know that riders these days aren't balanced like the riders of yesteryear...DMC, Miron, Osato...

*Flame on children, flame on....*

But, seriously, I don't know if I fully agree with you on this one. Xgames dirt, vert, and their so-called street (Park) brought BMX back. But, street kept it going. The thing appealing about street is that anyone can do it. Anyone can start outside their door and go.

The Volume guys are riding dirt, street, and fixies, Aaron Ross is racing in Florida, Nyquist can still ride anything you put in front of him, riders like Josh Harrington and a lot of the Standard crew are throwing flatland into street moves. There is hope! At least the riders coming into my shop see that a balance of skill is a lot more credible than just riding street.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

deskinsd87 said:


> what did he break at 2:40?


Looks like either one or two pedals to me...

All this stuff I would not do helmetless, how long until he becomes a paraplegic?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> But, seriously, I don't know if I fully agree with you on this one. Xgames dirt, vert, and their so-called street (Park) brought BMX back.


God I wish I could type faster so I could better argue my case...

It wasn't X-Games that brought bmx back. It was Mat Hoffman's Crazy Freakin Bikers (CFB) Contest in Dallas that lit the fire. I know, I was there. It became apparent at that comp that park riding was the new king, not vert. That was the first real contest series that came after the AFA's collapse and the demise of the 2-Hip King of Vert Contests.

And for the record... I don't hate street. I love it. But I just don't like that bmx seems to be going all street or park. I'm voicing my opinion because I LOVE bmx.

And FWIW, I won the second ever 2-Hip Meet the Street (the first actual street comps) pro street comp in Austin.. and it was tons o fun. Just sayin I wish bmx would get a bit more roots.

I was just thinking... I bet over half of the kids now who ride bmx don't even know what "BMX" stands for.

edit... I thought Sean Burns video was insane. Just felt like getting on my bmx soapbox for a sec. Flame on. 

Go dirt!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i love the part in the beginning where he lands on his face and gets up holding onto it running around like a little b!tch...

FWIW i thought the vid was lame overall....


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i love the part in the beginning where he lands on his face and gets up holding onto it running around like a little b!tch...


Guess his Sex Pistols jacket didn't save him.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree on the Mat Hoffman's Crazy Freakin Bikers things for the core bikers and contests but for the general masses...it wasn't until the X that bike shops really started selling BMX again. I know...I was there!  

What it stands for or remember the actual brand BMX too. Probably both...

Who wants to see me put Joel in a headlock?  

*Flame in your court*


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

does bmx really stand for bicycle motocross cuz that is what I always thought. It just seems a little odd to me since when I think moto I think bikes with motors. I also ran into some kids on BMX bikes that completly blew my mind, they could jump dirt but not one of them could bunny hop to save their lives.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

deskinsd87 said:


> does bmx really stand for bicycle motocross


yep.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

The Agency said:


> ...Who wants to see me put Joel in a headlock?


i don't think you're man enough....


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i don't think you're man enough....


You know me and Joel are friends right? By the way, I'm bigger than Joel.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

The Agency said:


> ...By the way, I'm bigger than Joel.


i heard that joel has bigger testes...


The Agency said:


> You know me and Joel are friends right?


you know i'm a firestarter right?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i heard that joel has bigger testes...you know i'm a firestarter right?


I'm taller than Mikey, but Lance and I may be about the same size. I'm going on the Atkins diet.

Fat ass.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

We both need to work on it...I'm about 230lbs. right now.

Yeah WestCoast, Joel told me you're a firestarter.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

will someone post a link i cant see it


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks^^^

That guy is nuts
Now i fell REALLY depressed for not having the balls to 180 a 6 stair.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I heard he likes his bike around 45 lbs on some blog.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

No, he likes 45T sprockets. His bike is not light, but it's nowhere near 45 lbs.
This is an OLD bikecheck, 5.2 lb frame, probably overall, a little over 30.
https://www.thecomeupbmx.net/post.php?pid=2246


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

A 45 tooth sprocket wow I don't think I have ever seen a sprocket that big on a bmx. I am with him on not riding the lighter bikes I feel like they are gonna break on me or something I weigh about 210lbs so I am used to being able to over ride bikes without much effort. I mean like I have broken parts just bunny hopping a curb before.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

deskinsd87 said:


> A 45 tooth sprocket wow I don't think I have ever seen a sprocket that big on a bmx. I am with him on not riding the lighter bikes I feel like they are gonna break on me or something I weigh about 210lbs so I am used to being able to over ride bikes without much effort. I mean like I have broken parts just bunny hopping a curb before.


The biggest sprocket I've seen is a 46T...


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

Bicycle Motocross will always be about dirt for me. There are lights at the skatepark, and it will soon be dark every day when I get off work... so that's what I'm going to ride. But I'm going to pretend that I'm at the trails (what are all these skateboarders doing on my jumps?).

The smooth, flowy awesomeness of trails is a totally different world from jumping down stairs and hitting rails. I can't really put my finger on it, but it just seems silly to do one trick, and then get off your bike, and walk back to the top of the stairs, do another trick, and so on... when you could be hitting a 16 pack at the trails. 

In the video, I think he caught his back peg on the upright of the rail, and ripped/broke it off his bike.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

His bone is wearing down because of his brake lever??? I'm calling BS on that one.

Oh, and he doesn't care about weight but he's running Primo Powerbites? If he's really old-school hardcore he' be running one piece cranks.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

joelalamo45 said:


> After reading that interview... he's a typical "hey look at me, I'm punk rock" douchebag. His bone is wearing down because of his brake lever??? Moron. Absolute trash. He is what's wrong with bmx.


I have been supporting, listening, and riding/skating to punk bands since I first heard Operation Ivy in 4th grade. I'm 28 now and have yet to get into much else. I don't think the punk douchebag refference was warranted... maybe you just meant in terms of the Metal Bikes team and their riding/style is all the same with the very small amount of tech vs. trashing themselves on huge drops and gaps. I'd be with you there, but, the music and the punk "scene" (for lack of a better term) has nothing to do with these fools and their riding. I'm not down with the skin tight black jeans and tiny shirts thing, rather just a $12 band shirt and old Vans from the outlet store and DEFINTELY NOT to the new Nike shoe junk and bike company shirts that run $20+ that are rampant today.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Burns does his own thing, rides how and what he wants. Listens to what he wants, wear the clothes he feels like wearing. That is part of what BMX is all about for me. Freedom. Nobody telling you what or how to ride. Just you and your bike and no rules.
I knew the haters would not disappoint when I posted this, but I think a lot of people are stoked to see such crazy stuff on a bike.


----------



## deskinsd87 (Oct 8, 2008)

you have to admire someone who takes a look at a gap like these guys are hitting and says hmmm there might be a slight chance I can make that if I pedal as fast as I can and just goes for it. The fact that he is riding such a heavy bike just makes it that much better, in a world where everyone is concerned about weight he just goes out and kills it with whatever he has got. He is going to be hurting when he gets older but he really seems to be enjoying himself now.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

No I was saying that his interview showed that he may have some faker in him. His bone being worn down from a brake lever? C'mon, just say you're following the brakeless trend.

And like I said, I was stoked on his riding. I just think he's one of those guys who tries too hard to be different. Just my opinion.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

deskinsd87 said:


> what did he break at 2:40?


i thought it was his peg


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

looked typical of smacking a pedal into a railing at high speed...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Sitting Duck hit it right on the money. BMX is about freedom in having fun the way you wanna ride. Saying that bmx is going in directions, departing from it's roots is crap, it's evolving into another phase based on the majority of new riders with new flavor/ taste. I'm happy to see the different genres of riding and how they're changing.

Joel, I know you expressed your opinion and I respect that but to throw, "I've been in it from the beginning" into the ring is tired. The almighty attitude leaves a stench, voicing opinions is all good. It just sucks to see someone with hella experience and knowledge downing the newbies in what they choose to do.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Amen brother!!! Riding bikes (ANY BIKE, not just BMX) is an escape from all the BS in life....
No politics
No rules
No Boss
Nobody judging you
Nobody calling you a douchebag or a moron, or trash for doing your own thing.
And if they do? They need to ride more, obviously.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I prolly should stop drunk posting


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

"prolly"...are you drinking now?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nah, I'm working. But I'll be drinking tonight. So check back in the morning for another Sean Burns post.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Last time you drank and posted this thread I was at Tommy Knockers.

OK, back on topic!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It is kinda refreshing though that he doesn't tailwhip every other trick.


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

this is actually a pretty cool bmx post... i like to see representations from multiple points of view... something that's rare on any of the bmx-specific forums i frequent, though mostly lurk because of the single sided "this is what's cool, nothing else" posts. 

being in my mid 30s, into 24" cruisers, and more than just street... i don't fit in (though i ride a lot of street, have a couple 20s, etc). 

on topic... just showed the vid to my kids... the look on their faces as they watched, was awesome. 
think i had a point to say in this post, but between my youngest climbing all over me saying how she wants me to fix her bike, having been up for 20 hours, and having taken a fall while trying to do a 180 in my basement that jarred me brain... guess i forgot what that point was.


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

it just always bothers me that hen grown men ride bmx they look like they jacked their kids bike and got pissed at the world, for example this guy in the video.. hey atleast his style matched his music preference.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^^^ looks like you're lost.

the prunes, depends and medimusal is down aisle 9


----------



## dhallilama (Oct 10, 2006)

always curious why someone would be bothered by someone else doing what they want to do. cruising around town on a fully suspended, heavy DH bike isn't my thing... but doesn't bother me when other people do. doesn't bother me when people are bothered by the site, either... like i said, just curious as to _why_ it bothers them so... (how many times can i say "bother" in a paragraph???)

i'm a grown man, in my mid 30s, 6' tall and 180lbs... i tool around town (and even commute from time to time) on a 20. it's an absolute blast. i also ride a 24" cruiser, and a fixed gear road bike. rode a 26" mtbmx until it was recently stolen. i've even been seen on a beach cruiser from time to time... open horizons, man... it's all about having fun


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome video and excellent well articulated discussion overall!


----------

